# Mini forge for Cody to see



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2014)

Cody this mini forge was so unique I had to have it. The price was $240 and I haggled him down to $200. Will be great for small blades or heat treating.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 9, 2014)

I looked at Atlas but was thinking about the Chiliforge habanero. Its slightly larger and has 2 burners. Pricey though.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 10, 2014)

@Cody Killgore


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 10, 2014)

That thing looks pretty sweet Robert! I'd buy one of those for $200! I built the one I'm using and it works nice but would love to have a smaller one like that.


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 10, 2014)

You can contact him at [email protected] and there web site is www.atlasknife.com. He can also be contacted on Knifedogs or Bladeforums as Zaph1. It's called his mini forge and I think it great for small stuff and to take to hammer-ins.


----------

